# Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano



## NeilW (8 Oct 2009)

Just thought I'd share my new set-up I got sorted today.  I'm using the DSM and will transfer the light and filter from my old tank once the hairgrass grows in and the soil has had time to cycle.  Sorry about being photo-heavy!

*Spec-*
*Tank size:* 12"x10"x8", 14L, AE opti-white nano
*Filter:* Eden 501 (once flooded), soon to be an Eheim with some nice glassware 
*Light:* 11w Arcpod, currently a 20w desk lamp
*Substrate:* Tropica Aquacare, ADA Forest Sand Xingu, Oliver Knott NS black fine, TGM graded gravels
*Hardscape:* LFS landscape rock
*Flora:* _Eleocharis Parvula_, _Salvinia natans_ (once flooded), got some _Riccia fluitans_ I want to try out but need to buy some small rocks to tie it to for the foreground maybe.






Took a lot of tidying silicon!





Tropica substrate goes in.





Forest sand.





Nature Soil and first rock










Graded gravels





Planted.

Any comments suggestions welcome!


----------



## JohnC (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

heya, 

looking good. i've never seen the ADA Forest Sand Xingu before it looks exactly what i need for my corner tank BUT i can in no way justify the cost for what it would take to fill my tank with it. Going to start looking around (and asking questions here) to find myself something at budget to match the look and feel.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Garuf (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Very nice, I personally wouldn't have splashed out anywhere near as much on sands etc but that's just me being thrify. 
Also, rather than buying "riccia stones" pumice or just any old garden centre granite chips will do, I've known it to been given out for free when they say "how much do you want?" And you say "Oh about 20 bits".


----------



## NeilW (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Very nice, I personally wouldn't have splashed out anywhere near as much on sands etc but that's just me being thrify.
> Also, rather than buying "riccia stones" pumice or just any old garden centre granite chips will do, I've known it to been given out for free when they say "how much do you want?" And you say "Oh about 20 bits".


I'll take a look next time I go to my LFS as conveniently its in a garden centre 
thanks for that.


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

That is quality! Really detailed and it truly does look like a mountain stream, respect!


----------



## NeilW (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> That is quality! Really detailed and it truly does look like a mountain stream, respect!



Thank you very much!  The inspiration came in a round about way from your little mountain replacement


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> The inspiration came in a round about way from your little mountain replacement


Well i'm glad i could help to inspire you, i'm just gutted that yours looks better! Nice one


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Really nice Neil!  Loving the gravel work you've done


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

as above great work with the layout and the graded gravel. nice to see someone trying it over AS too


----------



## NeilW (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Thanks everyone!  Hopefully I'll get some more pics once its all grown in and I can rob my mates crazy nikon set-up over my dodgy phone  



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Well i'm glad i could help to inspire you, i'm just gutted that yours looks better! Nice one



I really liked the delicate use of wood in your tank Dan, what sort of wood was it?  

I may take some small cuttings of Pogostemon Helferi from my old tank and add it around the base of a few of the larger stones if the hairgrass isn't effective enough on its own.


----------



## TBRO (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

That is a really sweet looking natural scape, are you going to add some fish or shrimp, somthing subtley coloured would be nice to avoid clashing with the fantastic hardscape. Nice one T


----------



## NeilW (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> That is a really sweet looking natural scape, are you going to add some fish or shrimp, somthing subtley coloured would be nice to avoid clashing with the fantastic hardscape. Nice one T



Thank you .  I did have an Iwagumi going before with HC, but without pressurised CO2 it struggled.  I was taking a look at Dans Little Mountain replacement, George Farmers UK biotope, (and your nano cube come to think of it!) with the awesome gravel and rocks, and thought it would be nice to try something with more interest.  I think Iwagumi can look stunning at first but to live with over time it seemed to get very 2 dimensional.  

As for fish/shrimp I've always liked my CRS; fortunately today, for the first time since getting them, one has given birth to lots of tiny babies .

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## John Starkey (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Nice detailed scape,the rock work is very well done and it all blends in very naturally,
if the planting turns out nice this will be a very good nano,
regards john.


----------



## NeilW (9 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Nice detailed scape,the rock work is very well done and it all blends in very naturally,
> if the planting turns out nice this will be a very good nano,
> regards john.



Thanks John.  Strange how hard it actually is to create something that looks 'natural' :?  Maybe I need the forces of nature on my side next time


----------



## NeilW (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Took the plunge and switched to submerged   on Monday after 4 weeks of emmersed growing but sadly my internet died.  Since setting up this tank I had a nice camera for my birthday so the pictures have vastly improved! 

With the switchover I have added Salvinia Natans, (as a side note I have noticed this seems to come in two different 'types'; a softer one with small 'hairs' that repel water and another smoother type, does anyone know if they are both part of just the one species?) and some cuttings of Pogostemon Helferi from my old tank.

From my old tank I also rescued the two Nerites, three adult CRS, and the only surviving baby from the only birth I had (I only had 4 CRS to begin with).  Got three more low grade CRS from MA on Sunday, and I hope to get some nicer ones from Aqua Essentials soon.  They seem to be behaving much more 'naturally' in their new home which I'm putting down to being confidence in numbers.        

The next move is to get glassware, an Eheim and a heater.


----------



## AdAndrews (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Great pictures 

Are you finding the 11w alone enough?? on that tank i would use an 18w light.


----------



## NeilW (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Great pictures
> 
> Are you finding the 11w alone enough?? on that tank i would use an 18w light.



Thanks, the camera I used is just a nice Canon compact.  I wanted to get a point and shoot for ease of use but would still take sharp shots and this has had some good results.

So far I've only been running submerged for 4 days so a lack of light hasn't really shown yet, although growth is slow.  Its restricted to a 6 hour photoperiod too to prevent an algae bloom but I'll take this up to 8 hours in a couple of weeks.  I think if i had a more powerful light I would have to switch to CO2 instead of EasyCarbo.  I may change the actual light at some point though as the ArcPod looks a bit plasticy and naff to my eyes and it sits pretty close to the water so obscures the view.


----------



## AdAndrews (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

good plan, hope it goes well submerged long term, i cant believe how like an river bed it actually looks like, well done.


----------



## NeilW (13 Nov 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Just took these, thought I would share them with you.


----------



## NeilW (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Thought I would link to my pico in the competition that was created with the same idea in mind 
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=8810


----------



## NeilW (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*












New lily pipe  .  What a lovely looking object!  Plan on getting an eheim of some description next month, anyone got any suggestions for a suitable/good model?  I was thinking the 2232?  

I was planning on getting this bedside cabinet; http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...ategory_root|Furniture+and+Homewares|14046994
and DIY-ing it up to strengthen it, add doors, paint etc when I get the new filter too to complete the setup.


----------



## AdAndrews (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Nice! cant comment on the eheim, as i have never had one.


----------



## andyh (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

your tank looks great firstly! Loving the glassware.

Ref eheim externals you cant go wrong, i have these on both of my main tanks and i am very happy. I have used eheim equipment for many years.

I have a 2222 on my 35l and a 2324 with built in heater on my 60l. Both do a great job and have excellent features.


----------



## viktorlantos (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Running 2032 on my ADA nano with the same glassware. The filter is just great. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... 8/sizes/m/

currently replaced the eheim bio balls to ADA NA Carbon the result is still good.


----------



## Superman (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Nice piece of glassware.
If I was looking at a new filter, then I'd look to get an eheim thermo filter to remove the need for an in-line or a tank heater. I think all are good, just depends how much flow you want.


----------



## NeilW (28 Nov 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> your tank looks great firstly! Loving the glassware.
> 
> Ref eheim externals you cant go wrong, i have these on both of my main tanks and i am very happy. I have used eheim equipment for many years.
> 
> I have a 2222 on my 35l and a 2324 with built in heater on my 60l. Both do a great job and have excellent features.



Cheers .  I'm looking forward to getting some shots of it when its grown in some more with all the glassware and cabinet  



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Running 2032 on my ADA nano with the same glassware. The filter is just great.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... 8/sizes/m/
> 
> currently replaced the eheim bio balls to ADA NA Carbon the result is still good.



Your tank is definitely the example to follow  



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Nice piece of glassware.
> If I was looking at a new filter, then I'd look to get an eheim thermo filter to remove the need for an in-line or a tank heater. I think all are good, just depends how much flow you want.



I did take a glance at those but they were priced a bit strong, I can get hold of the 2232 and an inline heater for about Â£100 whereas the thermo's are more the Â£150-160 mark.  I think the turnover would be too high too


----------



## NeilW (4 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*


----------



## Vito (4 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

>



Now thats original. nice idea.


----------



## NeilW (4 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Now thats original. nice idea.



Cheers!  I just noticed the combination of the silhouette and reflection of the water this morning and thought it looked real nice.  I think I'll try and get a better picture of the water reflection and use it as a texture in something.  Strangely I notice odd little things like that where I'm on a Graphic Design degree my eyes seem to be more 'tuned' to everyday stuff I wouldn't taken a second look at before   

Recently due to it being winter and the sun being low the tank catches direct sunlight in the morning (during the summer the curtains would be shut when its that low).  I was panicking a bit but in theory as long as its got enough CO2 and ferts algae should hopefully not be an issue?  Looks nice though, seems to make the shrimp more active and the plants start to pearl!


----------



## Superman (4 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> I did take a glance at those but they were priced a bit strong, I can get hold of the 2232 and an inline heater for about Â£100 whereas the thermo's are more the Â£150-160 mark.  I think the turnover would be too high too



The smallest thermo one 2322 or something, I managed to put an offer in at the LFS for one listed at Â£160 for Â£130. In the end as some internet shops had it for Â£120, I didn't go for it in the end. Just put a cheeky offer in!


----------



## AdAndrews (4 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

even though i have a tetratec external, and im happy with it, theres a voice in my head telling me to get an eheim, just seems quality manufacturing.. love the new shot, tis wierd at first, but then looks ok, with a nicer light it would look ace.


----------



## NeilW (4 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> NeilW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, I'll take a look in to it!



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> even though i have a tetratec external, and im happy with it, theres a voice in my head telling me to get an eheim, just seems quality manufacturing.. love the new shot, tis wierd at first, but then looks ok, with a nicer light it would look ace.



I did look at the tetratec and the weird tap disconnector thing made it pretty tempting but the tubing sizes were massive and didn't easily fit glassware without messing around.  Is there a similar disconnector available for the Eheim (obviously not as one unit like the tetratec but for two different taps) just to make it easy for maintenance?  

That shot was just something I noticed, but as you say I may give it a go with nicer lighting.  Glassware would help too as that filter inlet/outlet looks rank


----------



## timme278 (4 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

looks really good, nice and british natural


one question... whats your algae like? since you have like 3wpg with no co2 from what i can see

thanks man
tim


----------



## Fred Dulley (4 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				timme278 said:
			
		

> one question... whats your algae like? since you have like 3wpg with no co2 from what i can see



The WPG "rule" doesn't apply to smaller tanks.


----------



## NeilW (5 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				timme278 said:
			
		

> looks really good, nice and british natural
> 
> 
> one question... whats your algae like? since you have like 3wpg with no co2 from what i can see
> ...



Thanks  

Algae has barely been existent *touch wood* so far, only what you'd expect on the more textured surfaces of the rocks and theres hardly anything on the glass ever.  I learnt from my first tank and made daily W/C's at the start so its never taken off and I also used a pre-cycled filter.  I also make sure theres enough ferts (5ml TPN+ at W/C) and Easy Carbo as a carbon source.  Also as Fred says the lightings not an issue; in actual fact its quite low, some people use 18 or even 24 watt lights on similar nanos


----------



## NeilW (5 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Just took a look at the Eheim 2322 thermo but it was rated at 500lph, that will be too much for a 14 litre tank?


----------



## timme278 (5 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> timme278 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh okay man, i was just like   curious lol
looks very good tho, deffo favourite this


----------



## NeilW (5 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				timme278 said:
			
		

> ahh okay man, i was just like   curious lol
> looks very good tho, deffo favourite this



Cheers    I've got a fair few things I still want to do with this tank so I'll keep this updated


----------



## Maurits (5 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Just took a look at the Eheim 2322 thermo but it was rated at 500lph, that will be too much for a 14 litre tank?



It's just a little bit of over kill


----------



## NeilW (5 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> NeilW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Eheim 2232 I had my eye on was rated at 400lph and I thought that was pushing it!


----------



## NeilW (23 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*


----------



## Graeme Edwards (23 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Is that Santa and his little helpers? 

Good work.


----------



## NeilW (23 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Is that Santa and his little helpers?
> 
> Good work.



I couldn't resist!


----------



## hydrophyte (24 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

You should harness a little team of celestial pearl danios to pull his sleigh.


----------



## NeilW (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Quick update;
Due to our student house heating 'budget' sadly I had two of my CRS die over 2 weeks because of the cold.  In a normal house central heating is fine but ours just isn't on enough.  As a temporary solution I bought a small in-tank heater until I go the full hog getting a cabinet with external heater and filter.  I also got hold of the matching glass lily outflow (this time Do!Aqua instead of standard ADA) in preparation for the new filter as it was on the cheap from AE  

Soon I want to get hold of some Amano shrimp for something different and possibly a dwarf otto, although I don't know wether one would be suitable for a 14 litre tank? 

I've also put in a divider between the sand and soil.  I used Java moss wrapped around wire with the metal taken out just leaving the plastic.  Nice clean sand with no 'helpful' shrimpy soil moving!  Hopefully it'll grow out onto the substrate and look more natural.

nasty quick pic;





The main point in this post was that I was after a plant suggestion for a gap in the layout at the back (marked in red on the picture).  I wanted something that was either grassy or stem-like.  Originally I was thinking _Eleocharis Acicularis_ which I think is just the standard hairgrass? (I currently have the dwarf version) or Blyxa but I wasn't sure wether it would do any good just on EasyCarbo.  Now I'm thinking of something that would grow out of the tank emerged.  So something either grassy or stem-like that would fit with the colours in the tank, that would do OK on liquid carbon and that would grow tall enough (about 15cm ish)  Any suggestions?

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## samc (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

looking good   

for the back i would probely use e acicularis which would grow to the top, or maybe e tennellus which would also be about the right height if you didnt trim it. if you buy it in emersed form and big enough you could plant it with the emersed leaves out of the water and they will keep growing this way   i think that would look quite cool. 

if you wanted to go down the tennellus route i might be able to get you some big emersed stuff. pm me if you do.


----------



## NeilW (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> looking good
> 
> for the back i would probely use e acicularis which would grow to the top, or maybe e tennellus which would also be about the right height if you didnt trim it. if you buy it in emersed form and big enough you could plant it with the emersed leaves out of the water and they will keep growing this way   i think that would look quite cool.
> 
> if you wanted to go down the tennellus route i might be able to get you some big emersed stuff. pm me if you do.



Cheers Sam   

Would the tennellus grow long enough?  I can't find any pictures of it emmersed or that long, only as a lawn type thing?  Looks like its got nice broader leaves though then hairgrass.


----------



## NeilW (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

I must say too that I'm well impressed with the build quality of the Aqua El Neo Heater; really solid with no glass, good piece of kit that does the job.  Ugly though heater being in the tank


----------



## samc (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

it would grow out your tank i would say heres a pic of aquafleurs in emersed form






i got some from a guy a while back that was huge though must have been 8 inch long. on the other hand you could use any echinodorus behind some acicularis. have a look on plantedbox at theres, they look really cool


----------



## Aquabeep (31 Dec 2009)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Hi Sam,

May i know what plant this is? I have them in my tank and yes they can grow to 8 inches long and the leaves are kinda "fat" and huge  8)

Are they E.Tenellus?


----------



## NeilW (3 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*


----------



## NeilW (19 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Quick Update;

Sadly my bamboo shrimp wasn't very happy and jumped out and he'd dried out too much before I realised.  He didn't ever find a good 'filtering spot' for himself although the flow was fine which confused me.  The otto that I bought at the same time on the other hand loves the tank- what a nice fish!  So in total the tank now has 7 CRS and the otto.  Maybe in the future I'll get another otto (would two be OK in a 14 litre tank?) or alternatively maybe a small group of Chilli Rasboras, although once again I'm not sure if the tank is too small or the Rasboras will eat baby shrimp?  Maybe I'll just stick to my CRS  

I've finally now ordered an Eheim 2232 and a Hydor ETH 200 heater.  I'm really looking forward to having no equipment in the tank and fitting the awesome lily pipes I got hold of.  I was looking at getting this cabinet from IKEA;
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90158755
I'll get some shots when its all installed.

Yesterday I removed the Riccia rocks at the front of the tank which has opened up the space, less cluttered and busy to the eye.

Some quick snaps;


----------



## andyh (19 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

fyi- chilli rasb fine with shrimp,I keep them in both my shrimp tanks and would be ideal for your setup.


----------



## NeilW (19 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> fyi- chilli rasb fine with shrimp,I keep them in both my shrimp tanks and would be ideal for your setup.



Cheers Andy!  Saw some in my LFS and thought they looked real nice, would work well with the CRS colours and contrast with the green.  How many number-wise do you think would be suitable?


----------



## andyh (20 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you say your tanks 14l, i would start with 6 to see how you get on.  

I have 15ish in my 35l. They are good as they stay nice and small, mine still shoal well. You can see them on the HD video on my deep rooted journal. Their colours are amazing.


----------



## NeilW (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> you say your tanks 14l, i would start with 6 to see how you get on.
> 
> I have 15ish in my 35l. They are good as they stay nice and small, mine still shoal well. You can see them on the HD video on my deep rooted journal. Their colours are amazing.



I'd love to get some for my nano after seeing that video.  Put in an order today at my LFS for some, if they can't get hold of any I may take a look at Ember Tetra's.  I don't know if these are shrimp-friendly and small enough though?  I also saw some nice gobies like you have in your 60l tank Andy which would look nice too, although I'd only get one I'm paranoid about how large they would get too!  



*Another update;*
Got hold of some _Cyperus Helferi_ to see how it does both non-CO2 and emersed.  Bit optimistic but we'll see how we go.  May up the Easy Carbo from just once a week at a W/C?!  I know the placements a bit dodgy but if it does alright I'll get some more to fill out the corner, if not I'll get some _Eleocharis Acicularis_.  Any thoughts?











gearing up;





Finally just a nice shrimp shot;





Thanks for looking, any thoughts welcome,
Neil


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

I like this tank, looks very natural, will look even better when you get all the cool gear installed and get rid of the clutter


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Looking great Neil   Fingers crossed for the Cyperus, it looks nice where it is.


----------



## NeilW (21 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I like this tank, looks very natural, will look even better when you get all the cool gear installed and get rid of the clutter



Thanks Paulo!  I'm glad you think it still looks natural which was my original plan (honest!).  I struggle because this is my only tank and I have so many different ideas I want to try out, I think if I went along with ALL my ideas it would look fairly unnatural!  I have to stop myself from tinkering too much.  I have never seen any river or stream like this for real either (I sadly don't travel much) so this is straight out of my head.

Hopefully I'll get the tasty gear in soon but AE have got to get my Eheim in first from Germany!    - they think it'll be there early next week.  Nice looking equipment really sets off a layout I think, I'm guessing its the context that you view something changes your perception.  I find it sad when I see really scummy looking marine equipment and yet beautiful livestock, so much potential lost. 



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looking great Neil   Fingers crossed for the Cyperus, it looks nice where it is.



Cheers Steve  .  I just wanted to give it a go, I don't know how I rate its odds though  

Its always nice to hear if something looks OK where it is, it's hard to see if somethings odd looking when you look at something that much.



...As a side note I was thinking of using an atomiser on the emersed parts to keep them from drying out.  I don't know if this is would be an issue though as I believe it can grow emersed in the wild?


----------



## Jase (22 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Good luck with the Cyperus, I do like the subtle look of this, like Paulo said, it's very natural looking. The only thing that draws my eye away from this though, is the line of moss on the border, although I can appreciate why you've done it that way


----------



## NeilW (22 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Good luck with the Cyperus, I do like the subtle look of this, like Paulo said, it's very natural looking. The only thing that draws my eye away from this though, is the line of moss on the border, although I can appreciate why you've done it that way



The moss is a bit of a shame because it has to be there, I hope it will look less obvious when its grown in some more.  I was thinking of adding some moss elsewhere to blend it in, what do you think?


----------



## Jase (22 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

I think if it was grown in it would obviously look better but it's very linear and nature doesn't work like that, perhaps adding some moss stones behind the line would make it less linear and consequently less distracting...


----------



## NeilW (22 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> I think if it was grown in it would obviously look better but it's very linear and nature doesn't work like that, perhaps adding some moss stones behind the line would make it less linear and consequently less distracting...



I may give it a go today and see how it looks.  I was even thinking of trying some Fissidens at some point but I'm not sure how to fit it in.


----------



## Jase (22 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

I was thinking something like this, just a few moss stones to break the line... just play around with it


----------



## NeilW (22 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> I was thinking something like this, just a few moss stones to break the line... just play around with it



Thanks Jase, currently I'm having a chill-out day just tinkering with the tank so I'll have a go.  Just fixed part of the clear acrylic barrier and moved the moss divider nearer the soil as it was bleeding through.  Next on the list is the stones.  I must say that tying moss with cotton on tiny stones isn't one of my most favourite jobs! 


Just had a moment of inspiration;
was getting fed up of my Arcpod as I think it looks quite ugly and the colour of the light isn't very nice.  Whilst I was doing my maintenance today I was using a desk lamp so I could see what I was doing and thought how good it looked to have the light out the way especially with the emersed plants;





imagine that but with the glass lily's     

 My new idea is when I get my new cabinet (hopefully next week) to also get this IKEA lamp;


 

Its an 11w compact T5 which is the same as my current Arcpod.  My question is would this provide the right spectrum of light for the plants in comparison to the 'tropical' Arcadia bulb?


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> My new idea is when I get my new cabinet (hopefully next week) to also get this IKEA lamp;
> Its an 11w compact T5 which is the same as my current Arcpod.  My question is would this provide the right spectrum of light for the plants in comparison to the 'tropical' Arcadia bulb?


If your plants are fine with the current 11W they will be fine with the new one, I would replace the bulb though, I have one of these IKEA lights and its a little yellow.


----------



## NeilW (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> If your plants are fine with the current 11W they will be fine with the new one, I would replace the bulb though, I have one of these IKEA lights and its a little yellow.



Thanks, I'll add that to my shopping list


----------



## NeilW (23 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Tidied the foreground up with some fresh sand and fixed part of the acrylic divider that was letting soil leak out.  Also added some moss stones to help with a more natural transition.  I would have liked to have added more stones but I ran out of moss  .  May get some fissidens next from TGM to try out on small stones to make up for it.


----------



## NeilW (28 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Been gearing up with kit as I got his bad boy in the post today;





Bit worried though as this is the 2032 rather then the 2232 model I ordered,  the 2232 is meant to be discontinued so AE sent me this instead.  Theres not much difference in terms of spec except this filters 500lph instead of 400lph!  500lph in a 14 litre tank- will I get blasted away?!  Would turning the tap down on the outlet help to reduce the flow?  I saw viktor used the same filter on his 20 litre nano so I may get away with it?





lily's ready to go.





made a collar of plastic tubing for the outlet as I could only get hold of the 10mm size.  Looks like a nice tight fit in the larger pipe.

Tomorrow I'm butchering an IKEA cabinet so I'm getting there.


----------



## Garuf (28 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

I wouldn't worry about the flow myself, I ran a ex1200 on an 11" cube for a while and the only issue I had was I had to selotape the lily pipe to the side of the tank so that it wasn't resting on the substrate.


----------



## Garuf (28 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Btw, I really like the scape but that downoi ruins the very fine balance of the composition, it is throwing the scale for me.


----------



## NeilW (28 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry about the flow myself, I ran a ex1200 on an 11" cube for a while and the only issue I had was I had to selotape the lily pipe to the side of the tank so that it wasn't resting on the substrate.





			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Btw, I really like the scape but that downoi ruins the very fine balance of the composition, it is throwing the scale for me.



Cool, hopefully it'll be good then  .  This filters definitely an improvement over my Eden 501 as its out the way, has a media capacity of 3litres instead of 1 and filters 200 more litres per hour for the same 5 watts. 

When you say about the downoi, I was thinking that this morning.  Its gone a bit mad in this setup, in my old tank it had a lot of holey leaves and was rather pale, now its grown a lot denser and green.  Not sure what to replace it with though as I still want the variety of plants.  The roots also go on for miles so it'll be a pain to get out too which is a shame


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

The filter will be just perfect for your tank. Using this a while ago and found it very good. Actually running 2 from this at home (have 3 tanks).

Now running fully with NA Carbon no other bio media, I had to shake this media in every 3 weeks when this got stuck as it reduce so much the flow. But with the Substrat Pro i used earlier did not had problems.

Nice gear you will love them


----------



## NeilW (29 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> The filter will be just perfect for your tank. Using this a while ago and found it very good. Actually running 2 from this at home (have 3 tanks).
> 
> Now running fully with NA Carbon no other bio media, I had to shake this media in every 3 weeks when this got stuck as it reduce so much the flow. But with the Substrat Pro i used earlier did not had problems.
> 
> Nice gear you will love them



Thanks Viktor, thats reassured me.  I think I may switch to carbon too at a later date, I know a lot of the 'great' tanks including Saintly, Amano and yourself make use of carbon and so it seems to do the job!


----------



## NeilW (30 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Finally one of my CRS is pregnant!;





Also made my cabinet yesterday, ready to paint up today.
from this;



to this;





I love powertools! 8)


----------



## TBRO (30 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

 If you have a significant other I bet they were - "why are you runing that nice cupboard!". Looks good, post some pics when it's painted. I used a brush for mine but it's not the most even finish, Tom


----------



## NeilW (30 Jan 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> If you have a significant other I bet they were - "why are you runing that nice cupboard!". Looks good, post some pics when it's painted. I used a brush for mine but it's not the most even finish, Tom



I didn't just get it from her, I got it from her mum, my house mates blah blah blah   

Never realised how good a finish you can get on MDF just by priming and sanding between coats.  I'm scared I wont have enough black to finish it today   really hope I do, fingers crossed!


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Feb 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Looks great!  I love DIY projects.  I just never seem to have the time/equipment to finish projects


----------



## NeilW (1 Feb 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looks great!  I love DIY projects.  I just never seem to have the time/equipment to finish projects



Cheers Steve, its painted up and in place with the tank, filter and everything now.  Spent a good couple of hours last night wrestling with the tubing to get it all in without kinking, was a nightmare!  I'll have to get some pics.  Looks the part even if its not quite ADA


----------



## NeilW (1 Feb 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

In the last few days I've done all the bits I've been planning for months.  Built and sprayed the cabinet, painted the light, added my new filter, heater and glassware.  Well chuffed!





The tank and cabinet in full.  The doors have a magnetic push catch (you know like you get on nice kitchen cupboards) hence the lack of a handle.





close-up of the ADA inspired tubing hole.





The Engine Room.  Was a real headache getting all the tubing in without any kinks, spent 3 hours, yes THREE, last night to get it to work.  Relieved its all in.  My first Eheim too - what a tool!





Glassware.










Finally clutter-free! 8) 





and a view I havn't seen in a long time as the old filter was in the way!

Next job take a look at the planting!


----------



## NeilW (1 Feb 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Also the Cyperus Helferi hasn't done so good.  The top emergent half is dying off whilst the submerged part is OK.  Don't know wether to chop the dead tops of the leaves and hope for the best or it has a one way trip to the bin?  May replace is with something else.


----------



## NeilW (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*






Done some gardening.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Looking great   There is one bit of constructive comment I would make.  It's taken me a while to figure out what was bugging me (only very slightly!)  I think the pale gravel sort of looks out of scale.  I can't help thinking that a finer grade of gravel might just bind it together a little more?

How are you finding the Cyperus growing half in/half out of the water?


----------



## NeilW (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looking great   There is one bit of constructive comment I would make.  It's taken me a while to figure out what was bugging me (only very slightly!)  I think the pale gravel sort of looks out of scale.  I can't help thinking that a finer grade of gravel might just bind it together a little more?
> 
> How are you finding the Cyperus growing half in/half out of the water?



Thanks, good point about the gravel.  When it was first set up it did have an inbetween grade between the larger bits and the sand but it appears the majority of it has blended with the nature soil and/or been taken out with my manic sand cleaning!  I'll just add some more in over the larger bits?  

The Cyperus wasn't doing great, the emergent half died off but the submerged part was alright.  I've kept the alright bits for now and binned the rest.  Next I want to add some more longer Hairgrass in the same corner as the Cyperus and also try out some Fissidens on stones.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Cool   I wonder if the Cyperus was too submerged for it to be able to grow emersed?  Not sure to be honest.  You don't have to add sand, just an observation


----------



## NeilW (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

Now that I've finally sorted out the hardware I really wanted to take a proper look at the planting.  I want something to fill that back left corner and also some more variety throughout the scape to add greater complexity and texture.  Any suggestions anyone?  

I also want to revise the scape as a whole to freshen it up, maybe something different like some wood?  I would like to get more moss in there somewhere.

Am I asking too get too much into a nano?!


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Feb 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

How about some Blyxa in that back left corner?  It might give a similar effect as the Cyperus, only shorter


----------



## NeilW (3 Feb 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> How about some Blyxa in that back left corner?  It might give a similar effect as the Cyperus, only shorter


That would be nice, its more dense then that Cyperus too.   Would it be OK non-CO2 just with Easy Carbo?


----------



## Jase (3 Feb 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*

That's really smart Neil, looks great with the new glassware and the tidy up


----------



## NeilW (3 Feb 2010)

*Re: Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> That's really smart Neil, looks great with the new glassware and the tidy up


Thank you Jase.  Makes a massive difference I think free of clutter, doesn't even have a light strapped to the side of it so its just a glass box full of nature.  The new cabinet changes the way you see it too.  Trouble is you start to look at 'the next thing' so its never ending!  Im on a graphic design degree at the minute where its very solution based, so this is a refreshing take on creativity thats never resolved.


----------



## peti44 (7 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

It looks really great! One of my favourite tanks.


----------



## NeilW (7 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				peti44 said:
			
		

> It looks really great! One of my favourite tanks.


Thanks for your kind words


----------



## NeilW (7 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

New Chilli Rasboras! I didn't realise how miniature they were, yet still in proportion.  Really hard to get a photo of though.  Also got a nice Stiphodon sp. Goby but hes being rather elusive at the minute.  I'm not sure of how much they're going for elsewhere but I picked him up for Â£2.95!


----------



## andyh (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

Neil

Looking good mate, as you know i have both the chilli rasb and the stiphodon gobies. Both excellent fish.

Give you goby time, he will be digging a hole to hide in, once settled you will see him sat everywhere and anywhere!

Feed him algae wafers and Spirulina.

Andy


----------



## NeilW (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Neil
> 
> Looking good mate, as you know i have both the chilli rasb and the stiphodon gobies. Both excellent fish.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice Andy I was going to ask you a few things actually but you've just answered them    

You're spot on with the goby, when I woke up this morning I noticed a pile of soil at the back.  I guessed it was natural behaviour kicking in as they're in the same family as mudskippers and I know that they can dig.  I've got some algae wafers already and he may even take a liking to the sushi nori I feed the shrimp.  

On the other hand I need to get some tropical flake for the rasboras, I forget they don't have a constant supply of food in the tank (algae) as my other critters!  I'll get down to P@H and see if they got spirulina too.


----------



## AdAndrews (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

Tis all lookin good Neil! Cant wait to go down to get some stiphodons, just need a bit of time to make the trip to shirley  get some pics!


----------



## NeilW (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

Thanks, looking at your nano journal I realised I've got a very similar set-up;  Oliver Knott NS, ADA Forest Sand and a moss border, left hand island composition..!  I've barely seen the goby today but I'll get a shot when I can.  I so need an SLR with a macro...


----------



## AdAndrews (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

yea  i can honestly say, i didnt look at yours and copy, but, it seems to work well, i think, after i look at alot of tanks, it gives me the inspiration to do something, where not particularly thinking of that tank but, already having that thought in my head.


----------



## NeilW (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> yea  i can honestly say, i didnt look at yours and copy, but, it seems to work well, i think, after i look at alot of tanks, it gives me the inspiration to do something, where not particularly thinking of that tank but, already having that thought in my head.



I thought yours was up and running before mine? Anyways nice to be remebered and make an impression    Are you finding that the nature soil loves to mix with the sand too?


----------



## AdAndrews (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Are you finding that the nature soil loves to mix with the sand too?


annoyingly yes, thats the only downside really, that its the NS is too light and goes everywhere, i need to clear it, after i get my co2 sorted, the next thing for me is to get swap the moss with HC and get some hydrocoytle.


----------



## NeilW (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> annoyingly yes, thats the only downside really, that its the NS is too light and goes everywhere, i need to clear it, after i get my co2 sorted, the next thing for me is to get swap the moss with HC and get some hydrocoytle.


I've got a barrier going on with moss around the plastic from wire and it still manages it.  I pick the odd annoying bit out with tweezers and if thats bad I refresh it with new sand.

Oh and heres the goby;


----------



## hydrophyte (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

That's a cool little fish. You have a number of nice animals in this small tank.


----------



## NeilW (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That's a cool little fish. You have a number of nice animals in this small tank.



Hopefully he'll get more confident and come out some more.  I mainly picked fish I know wouldn't get much bigger and won't damage the shrimp.  All these critters have the more then 6 times body length guide (the goby being the biggest), heavily planted and heavily filtered (over 30 times the volume per hour) so I think I can get away with it (just!).  No more fish, however the CRS are breeding but I intend to mail them out either cheap or free to you UKAPS lot if I get too many.

In total I have;
1 Ottocinculus catfish
1 Stiphodon sp. goby
5 Chilli rasbora
7 Crystal Red Shrimp
2 Nerite Snails

Thanks for looking everyone,
Neil


----------



## Garuf (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

Looks more like a garra or a loach to me?


----------



## andyh (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Looks more like a garra or a loach to me?



That was my reaction that aint no stiphodon, wrong body shape, i am with garuf some sort of loach  sorry!


----------



## NeilW (8 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

hmmm you may be right there Garuf, definitely not a Garra as my dad had one of those and they had different markings and was chunkier.  

It appears it actually is _Traccatichthys pulcher_.  However my dad was after a new loach so he can have a new home in my dads tank :?

I used Tropical Fish Finder who said they had some in Romsey but it appears they didn't have any to begin with or were misidentified like I managed. In the tank he was whiter like a Sumatran Stiphodon and I didn't notice his whiskers    should have been obvious from the photo though.

My dads tank looks like its more suited then mine as its bigger and they prefer cooler water, so thats luckily worked out well.  Was jammy, I thought I had Jaws on my hands!


----------



## NeilW (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

Had a bit of a crisis last night when the loach started to go on a digging spree and I had to replant all the hairgrass at the back at 12 o'clock at night which didn't cheer me up.  Had to completely separate all the plantlets from the runners to replant.  That was a hard lesson learnt.  Today I took him over to my Dad's and is now happily living a more suitable set-up;






In addition to the worry of rehoming the loach I also had a couple of the Chilli rasbora die on me last night, although the water is spot on and hasn't changed from the usual low nitrates at 10, which is fine even for the fussy crystal red's.  

I can't work out what the problem is, as both the CRS and otto are behaving as normal.

My only thought is that in the fish shop their water was heavily oxygenated with airstones for the massive amount of livestock they had and the didn't cope with the transition, but then again I don't run CO2 injection only EasyCarbo.  The fish were drip acclimatised like I do for the shrimp.  Maybe they wern't healthy fish to begin with?

Anyone have any ideas of what the issue could be?

Thanks, Neil


----------



## AdAndrews (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

my rasbora's died, but i think that was due to high co2 levels...


----------



## TBRO (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

I have had the same experience, I guess a small fish is like a small tank - small reserves and therefore die easily. Can be just the stress of moving, or maybe as you say they were old or unhealthy. If your other fish are OK I wouldn't worry too much. T


----------



## NeilW (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> I have had the same experience, I guess a small fish is like a small tank - small reserves and therefore die easily. Can be just the stress of moving, or maybe as you say they were old or unhealthy. If your other fish are OK I wouldn't worry too much. T



I'm guessing they were just fragile then as you say.  Such a shame really  .  It only leaves the 3 of them left and I'm guessing they won't be happy in that small sized shoal.  I was thinking of getting 3 more but then if those three new ones die again...


----------



## andyh (9 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> TBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was in a fish shop today and that fish was defo a garra. Saw a tank full.

Give it a few days b4 you get replacements just on case you do have a problem, but yes they will be happier in a shoal.


----------



## NeilW (10 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

Thanks for the definite ID Andy.  My dad had a Garra previously but he was fatter (the fish not my Dad!); maybe he just had a weight issue .    

I was going to wait before getting any others.  Really odd, I hate not knowing what the cause could be and not being able to do anything about it.  The remaining two look healthier today and aren't at the surface gulping for air so thats promising.


----------



## andyh (10 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Thanks for the definite ID Andy.  My dad had a Garra previously but he was fatter (the fish not my Dad!); maybe he just had a weight issue .
> 
> I was going to wait before getting any others.  Really odd, I hate not knowing what the cause could be and not being able to do anything about it.  The remaining two look healthier today and aren't at the surface gulping for air so thats promising.




Its strange, as you know i have the same chilli rasb and the one thing i have noticed is that they are sensitive to CO2. As soon as my CO2 gets high they are all at the surface gulping. It took me a while to balance the co2 and not causing them grief. They are one of the more sensitive fish to CO2, maybe due to their size.


----------



## NeilW (10 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Its strange, as you know i have the same chilli rasb and the one thing i have noticed is that they are sensitive to CO2. As soon as my CO2 gets high they are all at the surface gulping. It took me a while to balance the co2 and not causing them grief. They are one of the more sensitive fish to CO2, maybe due to their size.



I only use EasyCarbo at half dosage as I'm paranoid already about it.  I had all the fish die at night when CO2 is highest when the plants aren't respiring oxygen back into the system, must be a big difference between that environment and the oxygen-rich tanks of the shop.  It may be worth investing in a more reliable source of carbon in the future with CO2 gas?


----------



## NeilW (10 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

OK, I think I found the problem is the carbon.  The rasboras were fine this morning but my girlfriend added EasyCarbo this afternoon and since then she said they were gasping at the surface.  The shrimp have also started to act a bit sluggish so Im trying to gas some of it off with a battery powered airstone.  I've only started dosing 0.5ml daily from this week so thats the only thing that changed in my tank.  Previously I was dosing that 0.5ml once a week...  

Now the question is, do I switch back to once a week with poor plant health, try dosing every other day and see what happens, or invest in a CO2 injection system?


----------



## andyh (10 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> OK, I think I found the problem is the carbon.  The rasboras were fine this morning but my girlfriend added EasyCarbo this afternoon and since then she said they were gasping at the surface.  The shrimp have also started to act a bit sluggish so Im trying to gas some of it off with a battery powered airstone.  I've only started dosing 0.5ml daily from this week so thats the only thing that changed in my tank.  Previously I was dosing that 0.5ml once a week...
> 
> Now the question is, do I switch back to once a week with poor plant health, try dosing every other day and see what happens, or invest in a CO2 injection system?



Neil

You challenge is your tank is only 14l. 

Doing a water change will help with the problem as liquid CO2 is different to Co2 gas.

Easycarbo is dosed at 1ml per 50L so doing a quick calc you should techincal dose 0.28ml
I wouldn't of thought that 0.5ml would of caused any problems and i would of done the same   I overdose on my 35l at 1.5ml every day. (should be 0.7ml). Without insulting you are you being accurate with your dosing? I use a 5 ml Plastic Syringe, which is very accurate.

Andyh


----------



## NeilW (10 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Neil
> 
> You challenge is your tank is only 14l.
> 
> ...



I did have a moment of inspiration and did a 50% water change just after I put the airstone in as I realised the carbon was liquid-based and it would dilute it.  Im pretty accurate on the dosing as I too use a 5ml syringe- I even tap the air bubbles out to try and get it spot on.  I think by your calculation I'm well pushing it though with 0.5ml, especially with sensitive animals.  Its odd how you have the same fish and can get away with overdosing, maybe they've built up a tolerance.

I think by your suggestion I'll drop it right down to 0.2ml daily and see how I get on.  I'll try and get hold of a 1ml syringe so I can get it just right.

*EDIT:* Just got hold of a syringe off Ebay

Thanks again for your advice   

Neil


----------



## NeilW (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

Despite my best efforts the last two rasboras died even after I stopped dosing EasyCarbo and completing 3 50% water changes over 3 days   .  However another of my CRS is pregnant.

I've also added some Blyxa although its melting horribly.  I looked at the tank tonight and thought how its strayed from my original idea to look more like this;




If I can get hold of a moss that'll hug very low then I think a re-scape maybe in order.  I'll sleep on it and see how I feel in a weeks time. 

Does anyone know where I would be able to get hold of some mini pellia?


----------



## Garuf (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

Mini pelia is sold by it's true name through tropica so any tropica distributor will be able to get it, but it's very very expensive stuff and finiky initially, it's worth asking if members have it first before splashing out.


----------



## NeilW (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Mini pelia is sold by it's true name through tropica so any tropica distributor will be able to get it, but it's very very expensive stuff and finiky initially, it's worth asking if members have it first before splashing out.



I saw some for Â£20 and thought I was seeing things but I guess not!


----------



## Garuf (16 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil's Mountain Stream Nano*

Main reason I've only used it once that!


----------



## NeilW (19 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (rescaped)*

*Time for a change...*

Got fed up with the Nature Soil bleeding into the sand and also realised I had gone too far away from my original idea, so went for a bit of a rescape and to properly give it a pretentious name after one of my favourite teas.  Removed a good litre and a half of soil and replaced this by extending the foreground back.  Ended up being a fair job as I managed to uncap the Tropica clay base layer    Took the opportunity to also add more detail with gravels.  The space in the centre midground is for some Xmas moss T maybe kindly donating . so will look like the mossy stones on the right.  Also got some plans now for the blank back left corner.







detail


----------



## Krishs Bettas (19 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (rescaped)*

Looks very natural Neil   It looks just like the stream I visted with the moss inbetween the rocks. It will look brilliant once the moss grows abit more.


----------



## NeilW (19 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (rescaped)*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Looks very natural Neil   It looks just like the stream I visted with the moss inbetween the rocks. It will look brilliant once the moss grows abit more.



Cheers, I'll try and keep it trimmed so it grows nice and compact.  Glad you like it!


----------



## Krishs Bettas (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (rescaped)*

Another think I was wondering what filter you are using.


----------



## NeilW (20 Feb 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (rescaped)*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Another think I was wondering what filter you are using.



Its an Eheim Ecco Pro 130 (the 2032), I did try and get hold of the old model which is rated for 400lph but its been discontinued so this beast is 500lph!  Proper nice filter anyways


----------



## NeilW (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*

Some of my new ideas are falling into place.  Got some tasty bits of Manzanita in the post today from those lovely blokes at Plantedbox.  This was teamed up with some Xmas moss greatly received from Tbro.  Can't wait for it all to grow in!   






*Spec-*
*Tank size:* 12"x10"x8", 15L, AE opti-white nano
*Filter:* Eheim Ecco Pro 130 (2032) with ADA glassware 
*Heater* Hydor ETH 200
*Lighting:* 11w Ikea desklamp with Arcadia tropical bulb.
*Substrate:* Tropica Aquacare, ADA Forest Sand Xingu, Oliver Knott NS black fine, TGM graded gravels
*Hardscape:* LFS landscape rock, Manzanita wood
*Flora:* _Eleocharis Parvula_, _Pogostemon Helferi_, _Vesicularia dubyana 'Christmas'_, _Taxiphyllum barbieri_ 
*Fauna:* 7 Crystal Red Shrimp, 2 Porcupine Nerites, 1 _Ottocinculus_


----------



## JamesM (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*

Glad you got it ok Neil, looking sweet bud


----------



## NeilW (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Glad you got it ok Neil, looking sweet bud



Cheers James...Amazing stuff - thanks again for some great service and some lovely bits of wood!  Just what I pictured in my head.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*

Wood looks great, when I saw that piece I though it would like nice in my nano, when I saw the photo of the tank I knew exactly which piece it was (not sure if that is good) lol


----------



## NeilW (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Wood looks great, when I saw that piece I though it would like nice in my nano, when I saw the photo of the tank I knew exactly which piece it was (not sure if that is good) lol


Sorry LD didnt mean to beat you to it .  I hope my moss grows out like yours so maybe the wood has had your blessing  8)


----------



## samc (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*

that looks really good mate.

the wood changes the whole feel of the scape. i like it more now


----------



## NeilW (2 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> that looks really good mate.
> 
> the wood changes the whole feel of the scape. i like it more now



Awesome, cheers Sam I agree!  Strangely the wood seems to add more 'atmosphere'.


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*

I like it Neil!  It was good before but as Sam says, it changes the scape considerably   It seems to soften the impact of the larger darker stone which dominated a little before (not in a bad way!)


----------



## TBRO (3 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*

Like it Neil, I agree the moss tied to the rocks will spread and break things up a bit. Will be interesting to see how the Xmas moss grows for you, it seems to be highly variable in it's structure, depending on conditions. Tom


----------



## NeilW (3 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> I like it Neil!  It was good before but as Sam says, it changes the scape considerably   It seems to soften the impact of the larger darker stone which dominated a little before (not in a bad way!)



Thanks Steve, definitely gives a different look to before which is refreshing.  



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Like it Neil, I agree the moss tied to the rocks will spread and break things up a bit. Will be interesting to see how the Xmas moss grows for you, it seems to be highly variable in it's structure, depending on conditions. Tom



Glad you like it T, hope I put your moss to good use.  Be interesting to see how it grows as you say, stuff is very slow in my setup.


----------



## flygja (4 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*

Normally I'd shake my index finger and go "Tsk tsk... different coloured stones will not do". But this is the first scape I've seen that kinda looks good that way


----------



## NeilW (4 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Normally I'd shake my index finger and go "Tsk tsk... different coloured stones will not do". But this is the first scape I've seen that kinda looks good that way



Thanks flygja, that sounds positive being a first!   When I went for the half-rescape at the front by removing a lot of the soil I was almost tempted to start again instead because of the different coloured stones.  It would have been a big headache to do though so I'm glad you say that .  In contrast for my next scape I want to keep it simple with strong shapes and a limited colour palette... maybe even an Iwagumi...food for thought anyways.  I think I've been a bit full on where this is my only tank and it was a big learning curve.  Still, I think its great as far as having details to look at in a nano space  

I was thinking of adding an _Anubias Bonsai_ to the base of the wood, what do you guys think?


----------



## NeilW (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*

Now that I've actually started to use the proper dose of EasyCarbo my plants are looking a lot healthier!  Shrimp have been rather reclusive in 'the shrimp cave' at the mo as 3 out of the 7 are/have been pregnant, spotted a couple of babies today and there may be some in the filter.  I havn't seen my Java moss grow so compact and a nice dark green before;


----------



## NeilW (8 Mar 2010)

*Re: Sakura Sencha - Neil W's Nano (updated 02/03/10)*

Call me mad but I like it when instead of topping up evaporated water during the week I let it drop down so the tank is changing slightly all the time so the moss becomes emmergent .






and a tank shot


----------



## NeilW (11 Mar 2010)

If I got hold of an 18w lamp over the current 11w would I get better growth rates with the same standard dosage of EasyCarbo (not overdosing), or would I have a CO2 deficiency?

Cheers,
-Neil


----------



## NeilW (12 Mar 2010)

Can anyone identify the plant attached to the wood that isn't the moss on this tank;
http://adana.hk/ephotoimg/Mi02.jpg
Something attached to the wood in addition to the moss in my little nano may be quite nice, something that would grow above the water line emersed like in that picture...

Cheers,
-Neil


----------



## NeilW (13 Mar 2010)

In my local MA today found some bargain CRS at 3 for Â£15 at a better grade then the normal ones they get hold of (these were probably A grade).  Bought 3 of them.  The plan is to improve the gene pool of my current bunch and selectively breed them up.  I want to get hold of some breathable bags and post some for free to you guys


----------



## Nelson (13 Mar 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Can anyone identify the plant attached to the wood that isn't the moss on this tank;
> -Neil


it's very hard to tell from the pic.it's quite small.i'll take a guess at a anubias.

edit..maybe a stem from behind :? .


----------



## NeilW (16 Mar 2010)

Due to the forever bleeding black Nature Soil I was thinking of going for a complete rescape and starting fresh but with a similar flavour.  I still want to try to keep all the nice new moss and wood.  The plan was to rescape in a day by transferring all the livestock to a bare-bottom tank of the same size (so they'll have more space then a bucket and easier to see to catch) connected all up to the filter and heater so they should be happy.  Do you guys think this would this would be do-able?

My new inspiration would be this tank by Oliver Knott;
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/121908752
any theories as to how those rocks are stuck together to make one single rock?  Also what is the plant attached to the rock?

I also love this;
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi?&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=159

(sorry wasn't sure wether embedding images was a good idea as they aren't my photographs)


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Mar 2010)

Nice!  I wonder what this little plant is?

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/121908754

The one that looks like hydrocotyle but, whereas hydrocotyle looks like an umbrella this looks like a broken umbrella


----------



## NeilW (16 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Nice!  I wonder what this little plant is?
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/121908754
> 
> The one that looks like hydrocotyle but, whereas hydrocotyle looks like an umbrella this looks like a broken umbrella



I thought that, maybe something uncommon that you can get in Germany?

This is also tasty;
http://www.aquatic-plants-studio.com/images/Up the Rusty Scarp_copy.jpg

think your getting the idea...one big rock but complex in texture and cracks, moss...sandy/light soil


----------



## keymaker (17 Mar 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> My new inspiration would be this tank by Oliver Knott;
> http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/121908752
> any theories as to how those rocks are stuck together to make one single rock?


I remember seing a description on how he glued them together, but I can't find it for you. It's also possible, that I only saw a similar solution from somebody else... Anyway, you just need to glue them together (with silicone, the same stuff they use for tank glass), and make sure to cover that area with plants or do the work to be invisible (by possibly glueing additional smaller parts to cover that).

I tried glueing rocks together with silicone before, and it works. Check this picture out. The main stone is actually two, mounted together, but they formed a line so nobody could see the work I did, not even without plant coverage.


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Mar 2010)

You could also consider marine putty/epoxy of some sort.  Marine folks use it on live rock to get some great looking reefs etc.


----------



## NeilW (17 Mar 2010)

keymaker said:
			
		

> I remember seing a description on how he glued them together, but I can't find it for you. It's also possible, that I only saw a similar solution from somebody else... Anyway, you just need to glue them together (with silicone, the same stuff they use for tank glass), and make sure to cover that area with plants or do the work to be invisible (by possibly glueing additional smaller parts to cover that).
> 
> I tried glueing rocks together with silicone before, and it works. Check this picture out. The main stone is actually two, mounted together, but they formed a line so nobody could see the work I did, not even without plant coverage.



Nice one, thanks keymaker.  I thought glueing them would be the answer.  I'll try and get together and few rocks and play around with them until I get something I'm happy with.  Cheers again for taking a look   I really like your tank by the way its caught my eye before!



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> You could also consider marine putty/epoxy of some sort.  Marine folks use it on live rock to get some great looking reefs etc.



This may be the way forward as I don't have silicone already which I'd use if I had some kicking around.  AE do a tube of the epoxy stuff for about Â£3 which is a good price.  Not sure if silicone would be easier to use though?

Also got to think of a substrate, maybe just some brown Nature Soil like in the Oliver Knott scape, or an ADA sand.  I would use either/or on their own though as I haven't been successful at keeping soil and sand separate.  I'm not sure if a nutritious substrate like NS is essential though as I'd be keeping low-tech plants and dosing the water column with all-in-one ferts so I may get away with just sand?  Although the shrimp are meant to like the soil...too many decisions


----------



## NeilW (21 Mar 2010)

Just bought another AE opti-white identical to this one, gunna start a new 'scape emersed whilst this one is still running and I can just switch after a month or so with no 'mini cycle' or algae issues.  This ones going to be more low-tech.  I'll start a new journal when I get all the bits


----------

